# chondrodysplasia



## JCChaplin (Oct 2, 2007)

Hi,
Does anyone know about CD? We had to shave Charlie's fur last week because he was getting so matted going through the "blowing coat" stage. After his legs were shaved, we noticed that his paws on his front legs turn out in an east/west direction. His legs don't look bowed, though. When he stands or especially when he sits, his "ankles" will almost touch and the paws splay outward. I am curious if this is just a normal deviation or something that I should be concerned about. Also, I did measure the distance from the withers to the elbow and the distance from the elbow to the paw and they are virtually the same, as they should be. I had read to do this to detect a "dwarf" stature. Any info. will be appreciated.
Thanks,
JCCHaplin


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

In simple terms: CD is the bowing of the [bones in the] legs, not the turning out of feet. Many dogs have feet that turn outward. It isn't desired, but it isn't uncommon.


----------



## JCChaplin (Oct 2, 2007)

Kimberly,
Thank you so much! It was hard enough to see my little boy without his beautiful coat, but I was so upset at the thought that something permanent might be wrong!
Thanks again,
Jackie Chaplin


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I was worried about that too when Gryff got shaved down to nothing a few weeks ago. Everybody on the board calmed me down when I freaked. There is a really good thread on this subject called Preston's legs. I don't know how to link to it.


----------



## JCChaplin (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks. I think that I am going to take Charlie to the vet today just to see what, if anything is wrong. If nothing else, they will put my mind at ease. I have read about elbow dysplasia. I was wondering if his paw is turning out due to a rotation of his elbow, because I don't see that his legs are really bowed. If there is a problem, I will have to take it up with the breeder!
thanks,
Jackie Chaplin


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

They can have something going on with their ankles that can cause the toes to point outward. It is kind of like CD of the ankle. When the growth plates close in these cases, it can leave the ankle twisted so that the toe points out. X-rays seem to be the only way to confirm what you are seeing.


----------



## JCChaplin (Oct 2, 2007)

Well,
i just got back from the vet. She confirmed that Charlie has very mild CD, more so on one leg. She took x-rays so that we have a baseline to use for follow-up. Luckily, she examined all his joints and they are all fine. She does not feel that this will ever cause him a physical problem and, at this point, it is mostly cosmetic. I will, however, take this up with the breeder. I am told that a breeder will give you another dog, but this is out of the question! We all adore our little boy and we would never do that. Hopefully, they will agree to another remedy as we paid a lot of money for him! In any event, at least this is very mild.
Thanks,
Jackie Chaplin


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

I am so sorry Jackie! I know how it feels to find out a dog has CD. Been there done that! You should contact the breeder because CD is something breeders are trying to get away from and they should know that they produced it. Knowledge of a problem is the best way to learn your lines.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Jennifer Clevenger said:


> You should contact the breeder because CD is something breeders are trying to get away from and they should know that they produced it. Knowledge of a problem is the best way to learn your lines.


 Yes! I totally agree.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Can you post soaped pictures of his front legs? Just plaster down the hair with lots of shampoo, pick up his front end and set it down on the table while someone takes the picture.

When I first met my wife Pam in the mid '70s she was breeding Malamutes. The Malamute folks were the ones that coined the term "Chondrodysplasia" and did a lot of test breeding in the mid 1970s to find out where it came from. http://www.alaskanmalamute.org/Health/chd/chd.asp

We have been trying to avoid it ever since and get asked lots of questions about specific dogs. A lot of the time it's not CD at all and I have even seen some vets miss the diagnosis on a Havanese.


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

That's funny you say that Tom. I was talking with Doc about what Havanese legs should look like in a x-ray. The two bones that form the long part of the legs, one should be pencil straight while the other usually has a slight curve in it. Sometimes, vets will think the curve in the one bone is CD but it is not. It is the way the Havanese are made.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

They're much like the bones in our forearms. There are two so that they can rotate so the foot can twist. Havanese range from really fine boned to almost heavy boned and everything in between. Only the really fine boned ones have both bones straight. The heavier the bone the more curvature the one bone has, but the curvature is only near the top. Even the heavier boned legs should have most of the bone with the curvature to be straight. Dogs whose feet point out can look like they have CD unless you know exactly where to look.

Good to hear from you Jennifer. I don't think I have seen you to speak to you since we discussed femur length a couple of years ago at Harrisonburg. I'm glad you and Pam are with us.


----------



## JCChaplin (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I will try and post some pictures. His hair was cut short enough that you can see it without being soaped. I am contacting the breeder in writing today and i will wait to hear from them.
JC


----------



## JCChaplin (Oct 2, 2007)

Hi everyone,
I have attached pictures of Charlie's front legs. They are not soaped, but the groomer cut his hair so short that you can see his front paws turn outward. I heard from Tom King who said that Charlie definitely does not have CD, although my vet said that it is mild CD. I am inclined to go with Tom! Any other opinions?
Thanks,
Jackie


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

Is he a pet or show dog? I think he is fine for a loving pet and should not have any problems. However, I would not want to breed him.


----------



## JCChaplin (Oct 2, 2007)

He is not a show dog, just a great pet! What does it look like to you?
Thanks


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

MacGyver has chondrodysplasia in one leg and had to have surgery. His leg looked much worse than Charlie's -- it was very curved, and the elbow was becoming deformed.


----------



## JCChaplin (Oct 2, 2007)

Well, he's so adorable regardless! They remind me of my two dogs because I have Charlie and a Collie/Retriever mix. Charlie is not afraid of any dog,large or smallbecause he is growing up with such a large dog that he's used to it!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Just wanted to add that Charlie is adorable.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Just looks like easty-westy feet to me - I wouldn't worry about it.


----------

